# Top Local Juices 2016 - Nominations for BEVERAGE



## Andre (24/2/16)

Your nominations (no more than 3 per member, but less is fine) will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top Local Juices 2016.

Here every member has the opportunity to name up to 3 juices in one posting.
*Feel free to edit/amend your posting until the final date (please no double posts to keep this manageable!)*.

After that date a maximum of the 10 most nominated juices in each category will enter a poll to finally decide which are the most liked locally made jooses in SA per category. Thereafter the top e-liquids will compete by way of a final poll by members for the title of the best of the best of 2016 - only 1 juice can win this title.

A juice may be nominated in more than one category if it fits. The categories are:

*Beverage *(coffee, milk, milkshake, soda, cola, tea, etc.)
*Fruit*
*Tobacco*
*Bakery *(cookie, biscuit, dough, pie, donut, waffle, tart, pastry, roll, cake, bake, etc.)
*Breakfast *(cereal, yoghurt, fruit loops, etc.)
*Menthol and Mint*
*Dessert *(sweet, rich, candy, cream, nuts, custard, pudding, ice cream, etc.)
The final day for nominations will be 16 March 2016!

Go for it - nominate your favourite BEVERAGE juices in this thread! Each category with get a thread like this.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/16)

1. *Frappe *by Milk Lab
2. *Lemon Ice Tea *by Paulies


----------



## rogue zombie (24/2/16)

1.)* MMM Berry Nade*
2.)* ELP Pink Lady*


----------



## Andre (24/2/16)

*Pink Lady* by The E-Liquid Project
*BerryNade* by Mike's Mega Mixes
*Legends Dean* by Vapour Mountain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (24/2/16)

1) MMM Berry Nade 
2) MMM Berry Nade 
3) MMM Berry Nade

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## G-Step (24/2/16)

1. Frappe - Milk Lab
2. Berry Nade - Mikes Mega Mixes


----------



## Wesley (24/2/16)

1. MMM Noggy Rock 
2. MMM Berry Nade


----------



## Dexter (24/2/16)

Meteorite - Orion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (24/2/16)

1. Milk Lab - Frappe
2. Blends of Distinction - Hazelnut Latte
3. E Liquid Project - Pink Lady


----------



## Wyvern (24/2/16)

1. Deans - Vapour Mountain
2. Berry Nade - MMM


----------



## Blu_Marlin (24/2/16)

Milk Labs-Frappe
Milk Labs-Pomgurt..... Yes Pomgurt, more of a drinking yogurt to me.


----------



## Genosmate (24/2/16)

Frappe - Milk Lab


----------



## Schnappie (24/2/16)

MMM Berrynade for sure!!!!


----------



## mildly.inked (24/2/16)

One more for:

MMM Berry Nade


----------



## Vapebends (24/2/16)

ELP PINK LADY


----------



## Lingogrey (24/2/16)

MMM Berrynade


----------



## Chezzig (24/2/16)

Milk Lab - Frappe
Five Points - Strawnana
NCV- Milked


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/2/16)

Ncv-strawb


----------



## Pixstar (24/2/16)

Paulies - *Lemon Ice Tea*
Orion - *Meteorite*
MMM* - Noggy Rock*


----------



## Effjh (24/2/16)

Shamrock by ERC Vapes


----------



## WARMACHINE (24/2/16)

Milk Lab - Frabbe
Craft Vapour - Earnestly Hemingway


----------



## NewOobY (25/2/16)

NCV - StrawB


----------



## Maluco_Ricky (25/2/16)

MMM - *Berrynade*


----------



## Henx (25/2/16)

Milk Lab - Frappe


----------



## blujeenz (1/3/16)

VM Legends Dean


----------



## Roxy (10/3/16)

NCV Strawb!!!!!!


----------



## Andre (14/3/16)

Nominations close at 24:00 on Wednesday, 16 March 2016.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit (15/3/16)

1. Five Points - Milk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (16/3/16)

Paulies - Lemon Ice tea


----------



## Stosta (16/3/16)

Just gonna sneak this in here... 
*
Vapour Mountain* - Peach2 Rooibos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonogeni (16/3/16)

WIENER VAPE - BELLY RUB


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Just gonna sneak this in here...
> *
> Vapour Mountain* - Peach2 Rooibos


Was wondering if anybody did a Rooibos tea just this morning. Never tried VM will give this one a go.


----------



## Stosta (16/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Was wondering if anybody did a Rooibos tea just this morning. Never tried VM will give this one a go.


Aweh! Do yourself a favour and order some XXX while you're at it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Aweh! Do yourself a favour and order some XXX while you're at it!


Stop it... I have juice about to be delivered, juice on order, juice in my carts at a few vendors... OK one more. Juuuuust one lmfao

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (16/3/16)

heavenly e-liq Cappuccino
paulies - lemon ice tea


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/3/16)

MMM - Berry Nade
Paulies - Lemon Ice Tea
VK King Royale - King's Creme


----------

